# Imaging Fotos zu Jpeg



## ultrauser (27. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen.

1. Mein Kollege hat für mich 30 Fotos eingescannt, hat die aber in einer Windows Imaging Datei abgespeichert. Ich brauche diese Fotos aber in Jpeg. Wie kann ich alle Bilder schnell ins Jpeg Format bringen? <--- Erledigt

2. welches ist die beste Software für Diashows?


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2005)

Hai,



> 2. welches ist die beste Software für Diashows?



Schau mal bei Magix   vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------

